# Charcoal gas as an alternative fuel



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

Is anyone else making their own charcoal to run in gasifiers? I have two at the moment. One gasifier is powering my 4kw backup generator for grid down power outages and the other one I use for testing. Currently I have the second gasifier running a 24vdc generator in an attempt to supply electricity back into the grid via my grid tie inverter.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

nice I like it


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

My 4000 watt back up generator running on a charcoal gasifier


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@radicaldalzero

How about some typed words for those of us that live in the middle of nowhere and don't have high speed internet.

Thanks.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there a design you followed when making your gasifier, or maybe even pictures or drawings of the inside of your barrel on how it's set up?


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

I am a member of the driveonwood forum. My design is based on Gary Gilmore's "Simplefire" gasifier. check out driveonwood(dot)com


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

radicaldalzero said:


> I am a member of the driveonwood forum. My design is based on Gary Gilmore's "Simplefire" gasifier. check out driveonwood(dot)com


Is that a link? ..... naw it couldn't be .... could it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The gassifier was popular in wartime England, WW2.

They used bituminous coal for reduction.


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

Woodgas has been used for years...on cars..generators...etc. I used it on a 5000watt genset, works good , with a little start up work. 
But once you have it figured out. It very easy. I had some articles on compressing of the gas,...from what I remember it doesn't compress to a liquid...just a gas..so what ever your compressor will do...is what you get. Average compressor is in the 125 psi to 175 pis range. With high pressure unite in the 450 psi ( I have one ) range. So very large tanks to do the same job as a smaller propane filled tank.
But that being said...I can cut and chop , some fire wood...anytime!!,....will not even "firewood quality" to do the job.
Little sticks will do just as good of a job..if not better(less work) I have tried wood pellets for a wood pellet stove, and yes they work, but @ $5.00-6.00 a bag, it would cost alot. But would be a good way to have some start-up fuel...just a couple bags for when the SHTF,
If you have the space, and a good working knowledge of how it works, it would be a good source of fuel.
The only reason I don't uses it as my primary power source it , it take time...too much time to do...alot of work, but if I had too...It would be one of my first source of power, and could also, act as a co-gen for the heat it produces.
Ho and by the way, you can uses more then just wood...cow sh#t...works too.
Cheers
Brian


----------

